# Model 66 SN/variation question



## winchester61 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have studied the Supia /Nahas Standard Catalog 3rd ed. and it gives good information but not what I need. I have this Model 66 SS with 5.75"bbl w/ SN CCF4404. The bbl is not cut-off - this is what it measures. On the bridge of the yoke is the number 732. I am trying to find out if this is a variation (what could CCF stand for?) and No. 732 in this series?? And what year this revolver was manufactured. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

